# Asbestos on ducts and duct supply boots



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Kinda looks like asbestos to me. They used to throw asbestos sheeting and other materials (including sand on the old octopus jobs) on top to try keep the heat in the ducts. Half arzed attempt but I have seen sheets of it loosely draped on the top of old ductwork. Must have been real cheap to buy at the time. Asbestos easily crumbles and if you crumble a small part of it and add water it turns into a wet paper type glob. Don't breath it in when handling it. We have a professional duct cleaning co. who does small spot jobs of asbestos removal by the hour. Must spray it with water and then suck it out with the power vac truck. The stuff on the boots looks like asbestos gasket to me and in the airstream is the absolute worst place for it.


----------



## Jenny997 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Supply Duct Boots*

Hi Dan,

You're photo of the insulation type material around the supply duct boot looks exactly like what we have in the ducts in most of the rooms of our 1962-built home. Our gut feeling is that it is an asbestos-containing material...just wondering if you have looked into it, and if so, what was the outcome? I've done a lot of searching on the internet for info on this topic, but haven't found a thing until your post. I'm hoping that means we can both breathe a sigh of relief (no pun intended!)...well, with respect to this issue anyway. Like you, we have asbestos to deal with in another area of the home.

Jenny


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

only way to be sure is to have it tested,but from the looks of it you should assume it is


----------



## DanGauer (Jul 14, 2010)

Jenny997 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> You're photo of the insulation type material around the supply duct boot looks exactly like what we have in the ducts in most of the rooms of our 1962-built home. Our gut feeling is that it is an asbestos-containing material...just wondering if you have looked into it, and if so, what was the outcome? I've done a lot of searching on the internet for info on this topic, but haven't found a thing until your post. I'm hoping that means we can both breathe a sigh of relief (no pun intended!)...well, with respect to this issue anyway. Like you, we have asbestos to deal with in another area of the home.
> 
> Jenny



Most of what I was told from professionals coming in is that it would cost a fortune to remove because they would need to remove parts of the ceiling in the basement to access the boots.. making a mess of my finished basement... I was told as long as I contain it from the top, it should be ok until I redo my flooring upstairs..... I ended up painting it with a very good primer and covered that with caulking.... That way, with a finished basement underneath, there is no way it will get into the living area......


----------

